# Baitcasters - More than one spool?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone here who uses a baitcaster have spare spools with different weight line?

I use a baitcaster quite a bit but have heavy line on it. I'm wondering how practical it would be to have a second spool with lighter line for when I want to fish light.

To change the spool on my reel I just need to undo 3 little screws I think so it's not a major job.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My baitcaster is just a cheapie Shimano Callisto but when I first bought it I used to run 12lb line on it and it wasn't too bad for casting small sp's. Since I currently have it spooled with 25lb I'm a bit limited with that reel should I want to go flick small light lures again. I'm thinking if I could bum a spare spool I could keep one with 25lb and the other with say 8lb for some freshwater fun on little lures when I feel like it.

It's only 2 screws to get the side cover off too.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah same dilemma here, I currently have 3 baitcasters with 3 different line and rod classes but would also like the versatility of a spare spool or two.
I sometimes attach 50 meters of 6lb. mono to my 12lb. loaded reel for lighter stuff .... but that's a bit of a pain. 
Gra .... you mentioned Japanese "hot up" spools ..... are these an less expensive after market solution?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

DougOut said:


> yeah same dilemma here, I currently have 3 baitcasters with 3 different line and rod classes but would also like the versatility of a spare spool or two.
> I sometimes attach 50 meters of 6lb. mono to my 12lb. loaded reel for lighter stuff .... but that's a bit of a pain.
> Gra .... you mentioned Japanese "hot up" spools ..... are these an less expensive after market solution?


Less expensive? Ah........no :lol:

Daiwa and some aftermarket manufacturers produce special spools for certain high end reels (like Gra's alphas) for specific uses. Mostly this means super light spools to facilitate casting of light lures.
http://www.japantackle.com/Tuning_parts ... _daiwa.htm
They're not cheap by any means but by all reports can have a marked effect on performance. You should however to be able to order replacement spools for many reels from the manufacturer themselves which would be more cost effective.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

scater said:


> Less expensive? Ah........no


 sounds cool Sam ....just thought Gra may have been on-to something that we needed to know about. ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

From the responses so far it sounds like it's not something that people do generally. Would it be the cost of the spools, the hassle of changing them or the fact that a baitcaster may not be everyone's cup of tea that prevents people doing it.....or has no-one thought of it?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It's more common in the states where baitcasters are more widely used. I think it really comes down to 3 factors. 1 - manufacturers don't include free spare spools like with a lot of spinning gear, 2 - It's often a fiddly operation to make the change with the possibility of components going missing (such as the centrifugal brake collars on shimano and abu reels) and 3 - baitcasters are more technique specific than spinning gear, with set limits for casting weight and thus lend themselves to specific purposes. Really though, none of these are insurmountable issues, I say go for it!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gra, the Callisto is the bottom of the ladder so far as shimano goes. Mine had a 10 year warranty when I bought it and was pretty much rebuilt under warranty after 3 1/2 years. When it finally dies, which it will one day, I might either buy another one and keep the spool off the old one or upgrade and buy a spare spool at the same time.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Daiwa's are built for it.

RCS spools are expensive. I was going to buy one for my presso(pimped up pixy) before it got stolen.The 4lb line on it was too heavy for some things and I wanted 2lb.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Most Shimano's are built well enough to cop abuse for many years, however dependant of the owners care and maintanence records etc, as I've owned a Shimano Bantam Crestfire 200B from way back when I started flogging plastics (Mr Twisters etc)10+ years ago. However the only part that needed to be replaced was the handle nut that stripped the main handle shaft. Otherwise these reels are bomb proof alike the Abu's and I have managed to collect 4 Shimano Low Profile Baitcasters and 3 Abu Ambassadeurs (6500C3 x 2 and a 5600C4) - all which have been excellent with annual servicing - regardless of use...

Spools shouldnt be too expensive, unles you start going to Wiffle spools and those of higher end reels price goes up vertically, another issue is storage of these spools, as you'll expose internal bearings and weight splines to dirt and sometimes abuse - my spare Saros Spinner's spool is in a box with other carefully stored items, and when it was pulled out I managed to dent it somehow? Now dropping a baitcaster spool with the axle on its end- could bend it or worse smash the inner race of the bearing rendering your spool 'rubbish'...

For the cost I guess its upto you, you'r the only person that's gotto decide wether its worth spending the extra $100 for a spool and on top the line cost, then when the time arrises the time to change it when on the run and risk contaminating your spool with sand or other fine elements like salt etc - and that would be tricky when on a Yak :? .


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Some good points there slazmo. I guess they are a bit fiddly to do in the field.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> I guess they are a bit fiddly to do in the field.


Yeh its somehting that cant be messed up - all you need is foreign matter in there are it'll either destroy a bushing, bearing or something worse. Also there should be a small amount of grease placed under the sliding engaging gear of the shaft - this area will usually have two or more ramped areas under the teeth that will engage the splines on the spools shaft. Also that should be slightly oiled for it to spin under high RPM and you dont want metal to metal contact without appropriate lube.

If you do go that way just be super careful and possibly carry a clean cloth and do it ashore with clean hands and have a small lube repair kit setup for the transfer.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If I had a spare spool it would be something I'd do at home before a trip rather than change tactics part way through.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

StevenM said:


> Bait casters
> 
> funny things, you start with one, then all of a sudden there is 5 in your kit. How did that happen?


Not sure, I mainly use one or two, however the lure of the designs of the ABU 6500, and 5600 amounted to a lifetime worth of fishing... The Shitmano's however were light and nimble - and were good value at the time - working in retail made for a good buy when they were clearance.

I got 15 reels all up - and go knows how many spare spools - but all are loved and looked after.


----------

